# msn threat



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wouldn't normally do this but as many of us are expats and keep in touch with family and friends through msn
Please be aware there is a virus around that seems to be passed by MSN Messenger called bucketimages - DO NOT OPEN ANY SUSPICIOUS ATTACHMENTS - they usually appear to be from one of your Messenger contacts.


----------

